# EF x BFL lamb fleece



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a 6 month old EF x BFL ram lamb with about a 3-3.5" fleece. It shines like a pearl; drop dead gorgeous. I had been holding off on shearing him until the spring, on the advice of his breeder, but he seems desperately hot and I feel cruel and selfish leaving him in full fleece for my own benefit. 

Is a fleece this short and small (the lamb, Tommy, is about 50-60lb) useless?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, I would think you would be able to do something with it. Personally I would have to do whatever was best for the lamb. He is going to grow more fleece, one way or another.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Kas- I'll shear him regardless, but I wanted to know if I should be extra super careful shearing so I can use his beautiful fleece! /newbie\


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

You can spin 3" - 3.5". That's about the same length as angora fiber and a LOT longer than cotton. So, shear him carefully and have fun spinning! Sounds like some lovely yarn on the hoof to me!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I prefer my fibers about 3 inches. I don't know if you have to be careful in shearing but I'd be very light-handed in washing and processing the fleece. Good luck!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Pictures! Are there pictures yet?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Callieslamb said:


> I prefer my fibers about 3 inches. I don't know if you have to be careful in shearing but I'd be very light-handed in washing and processing the fleece. Good luck!



Yay! Thx Callie! I need to be super careful so that I don't, ahem, ruin the fleece before I try to process it. Lol. 

Hotz- I'll snap some Tommy photos today, think I'll be shearing him this weekend.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Now, this is NOT the prettiest shearing I've done, but I was aiming for fewest second cuts. 








Fiber came out beautiful, low vm, pearlescent... Can't wait to wash some up, gonna spin a little in the grease too!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It looks like a lovely fleece and it's not too dirty. I bet you will have no problem spinning it in the grease. EF generally aren't a greasy fleece are they? I have no clue about BFL but others in the Leister family aren't too greasy". I think you'll do fine. Thanks for posting the pictures. Can't wait to see what you spin up.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

The look on the sheep's face. "What just happened here? Where did that breeze come from?" lol! Looking forward to more pictures of what you do with the fleece!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

awww..... he is so adorable !!! What beautiful fleece !! Cant wait to see it spun up !! GREAT job on shearing too !


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

Lovely! EF fiber spins great in the grease and it moisturizes your hands wonderfully! I like to spin in the grease when my job leaves my hands totally dry and cracked.


----------

